# What is this (brakes)?



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.thebrakeman.com/nissan

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah thats what they look like--what are U confused abouit seth???

I dunno about this wave style--- looks like something for a VW Beetle...lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
I know they are brakes (duh), I just meant is this a performance thing or cosmetic. Looks like the latter.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cosmetic...looks funny to me too.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *No,
> I know they are brakes (duh), I just meant is this a performance thing or cosmetic. Looks like the latter.
> 
> Seth *


I would think that they have some what of a upgraded performance value also....although they dont say much about it


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

check the dimensions, obviously theres a performance increase, theyre slotted, but if the rotors are larger than stock you have a larger braking surface too, which means faster heat dissipation and less brake fade as well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm not sure from the site, but they have plain rotors for $90 each (list). Then they have a 12-13 inch big brake kit. 

Seth


----------

